# Hydraulic system head scratcher



## JBD (Jul 13, 2011)

I have a kubota L-235 with a bucket on the front, the problem is when i am using the bucket the box blade on the rear drops. does not do all the time but only in the least opportune time


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How's the hydraulic level?


----------



## JBD (Jul 13, 2011)

it is good it is time to change all fluids and that was on the list


----------

